# ***UFC 146 Predict the Main Event - *BIG* Credit prizes***



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

*Predict the main event! Select the fighter you think will win, the method of victory ((T)KO, Sub, Decision, DQ, etc etc) and the round the fight ends in. If you're not going for a decision, predict the time in the round you chose also to be in for a chance of winning 30Millions credits.

Correctly predicting the following gains you 250,000 credits.*

*Fighter
Round
Method*


*Get all of those above correct and get 750,000 credits. Predict the correct time also, and win a flat 30million. Simple  

Decision predictions can only win a maximum of 500,000 (fighter+method)

My prediction*

*JDS - R1 - KO - 0:57 into the round*​


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Junior dos Santos - KO(Punches) - Round 1 - 3:55


----------



## H33LHooK (Jul 13, 2011)

I have a feeling about this one: 

Mir, rnd two via H33LHooK.

.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Junior Dos Santos 1st Round KO 2:24


----------



## Purgetheweak (Apr 23, 2012)

Junior Dos Santos - TKO @ 1:10 of Round 2


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Jds Ko Rd 1 2:12


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

JDS-TKO-1st

I need the credits.


----------



## rul3z (Jun 27, 2010)

JDS by ((T)KO


MISTAKE here is that Mir thinks JDS will enter with the broken arm issue of Nogeira! 

PROBLEM is, JDS is fearless!


----------



## ProdigyPenn (Sep 9, 2011)

JDS via KO. 

Round 1, 4.40 left on the clock.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

JDS via technical submission (kimura) in round 1, 3:38.

By the way, it's awesome you're doing these. Makes placing vBookie bets so much more fun for me because I like to place some very unlikely bets. :thumb02:


----------



## kney (Jan 16, 2012)

Junior Dos Santos - (T)KO @ 2:34 of Round 1


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

If you guys have any thoughts on how to improve these, or ideas for other contests, you're all more than welcome to post them in this thread or PM me!


----------



## Warnerve (Feb 3, 2008)

jds tko rd 1 2 min left in round


----------



## Abrissbirne (Jul 4, 2010)

JDS 1st Round TKO 3,22m in the Round.


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

Junior Dos Santos - TKO - Round 1 - 3:26


----------



## Grotty (Jul 21, 2006)

Winner - Junior dos Santos
Round - 2, Time 2:37 left on the clock.
Method- KO via uppercuts when pinned against cage.


----------



## jmsu1 (Nov 24, 2010)

winner JDS via strikes rnd 1 4.40 ( 20 sec remaining rnd 1 )


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

JDS (T)KO RD.2 0:33 secs (4:27 remaining) 

I think he hurts Mir at the end of the 1st, Mir barely survives and gets finished quick in the 2nd


----------



## WarpedDude (Apr 28, 2012)

I think it's going to be Mir by Submission in the 2nd. I'm gonna say Kimura. 

A knockout from either man wouldn't surprise me either, since Mir put all that weight on his hands seem to have gotten heavier and JDS packs dynamite.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

JDS TKO Rd. 1


----------



## Ruckus (Oct 2, 2009)

Cigano, KO, 3:21 on the clock


----------



## TheReturn (Sep 26, 2010)

Jds ko/tko round 1 1:36


----------



## Couchwarrior (Jul 13, 2007)

Dos Santos TKO 1:31 into rd 2


----------



## Sports_Nerd (Apr 23, 2012)

JDS TKO(Punches) rd 3. around 3:00.


----------



## Jumanji (Mar 30, 2011)

JDS TKO 3:36 left on the clock.


----------



## Alessia (Sep 1, 2011)

JDS - R1 - (T)KO - 3:23 Left on the clock.


----------



## Cerroney! (Dec 4, 2011)

JDS - Round 1 - TKO - 2:20.


----------



## orangekoolaid (May 5, 2011)

JDS - T(KO) - Round 1 - 2:30


----------



## otronegro (Aug 23, 2011)

JDS - RD1 - TKO - 1min left


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

Junior dos Santos - KO- Round 1 - 2:11


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

JDS by TKO in the 1st round... let's call it 2:35.


----------



## xxpillowxxjp (Aug 23, 2010)

jds tko 4:10 of round one


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Going to go the long shot bet, Mir via sub 3m round one


----------



## "El Guapo" (Jun 25, 2010)

Junior Dos Santos KO - Round 1 - 0.42


----------



## lolwut (Apr 26, 2012)

jds. ko. round 2. im thinking mir has the brains to stay out of danger the first round.


----------



## Blitzz (Apr 13, 2009)

Mir via 1st round armbar at 3:50 after getting rocked by JDS.


----------



## rallyman (Mar 15, 2010)

JDS rd1 TKO 3.27 into the round


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

JDS via clean KO exactly one minute into the fight.


----------



## St.Paul Guy (Mar 8, 2011)

JDS via UD

:cheeky4:


----------



## kickstar (Nov 12, 2009)

Junior Dos Santos 1st Round TKO 3:44


----------



## ExtremeMan (May 1, 2012)

JDS - KO - Round 1 - 1:30


----------



## suniis (Mar 30, 2010)

JDS - R1 - KO - 1:58 into the round


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5 (Jul 7, 2008)

JDS via TKO 4:12 into round 1.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Mir by anklelock in the 4th round.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

Mir - Round 3 - Sub - 4.00 left on the clock


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

JDS will probably win, but I've voted for Mir. Whats life without whimsy? 

I'd like Mir to win though so I'm going for either a heel hook of kimura in round 3.


----------



## Aiken (May 3, 2010)

JDS TKO 4:45 into the 1st


----------



## OwnOrBeOwned (Mar 22, 2010)

Dos Santos via (T)KO, 2.33 into the first round.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

JDS via TKO R1 within the first two minutes.


----------



## slapstick (Oct 15, 2010)

JDS - R3 - KO - 1:57 into the round


----------



## smokelaw1 (Aug 3, 2007)

JDS Rd 1 (T)KO 3:51 into the round. 

THANKS!!!


----------



## Vale_Tudo (Nov 18, 2007)

JDS
by
TKO
in
ROUND 1
with
47 seconds left on the clock


----------



## Baby Jay D. (Apr 25, 2008)

JDS KO Round 1 1:25


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

JDS TKO Round 1 at 3:50 seconds into the round.

Really not sure what Mir is going to do his striking is slower and less technical, and his takedowns are not exactly world renowned. I think Mir is gonna try and throw bombs in round 1 and he is gonna get caught.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Mir via inverted Calf Slicer at 4.59 of round 5... Yeah - you heard me!


----------



## nyc05 (Oct 1, 2008)

JDS, KO/TKO, 2:05 of Round 1.


----------



## mo25 (Feb 7, 2011)

JDS - R1 - KO - 0:57 into the round


----------



## dsmjrv (Jan 27, 2010)

frank mir round 2 by limb removal...


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

JDS, Round 2, KO


----------



## Big_Charm (Jan 7, 2011)

JDS TKO Rd 1 2:18


----------



## Rob$$oN (Oct 16, 2009)

JDS-KO-2nd round- 4:12


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

Junior Dos Santos, KO, 2nd round 2:24


----------



## Mike28 (Aug 11, 2010)

JDS, TKO, 3:18 remaining in the first round


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

JDS - KO - Round 1 - 0:46


----------



## Leakler (Sep 23, 2010)

JDS KO 2.04 round 2.


----------



## Grotty (Jul 21, 2006)

Mir 4th minute, 1st round via RNC


----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

I love both of these guys, and so I hate this fight...

I'm going to go out on a crazy limb... here we go.

Frank Mir, Arm bar 1:50 round 2


----------



## TheCount (Jan 19, 2012)

Frank Mir - Sub - Round 2 - 3:14


----------



## K1OK (May 9, 2012)

Junior round 2 
TKO
2.37


----------



## atm1982 (Feb 26, 2008)

Junior Dos Santos TKO Round 1 2.53min


----------



## Freiermuth (Nov 19, 2006)

Declaring the winner, at 3:54 of the 1st round by TKO, Junior Dos Santos.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

JDS - KO - Rd2 - 1:30


----------



## dsmjrv (Jan 27, 2010)

mir sub first


----------



## Kosei Inoue (Mar 13, 2010)

Whoops.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

JDS via (T)KO Round 2.

Got a feeling Mir will make it to the second after a rough first round, no chance does he see a third.


----------



## guam68 (Jun 14, 2009)

JDS by 1st round KO at 3:48


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Frank Mir/Submission (KneeBar)/Round One (0:55)


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Round 1 - JDS by Technical Knock Out - 1:03. This fight ends when JDS decides to engage and land his strikes.

Cigano will do his patented "I will bury you into ground finger gesture." 

Fight begins.

Mir will plod towards the middle while Cigano circles right then switches to the left as Mir charges with his usual jab, left uppercut/hook/straight combo. 

Expect a straight right that will wobble Mir or even his patented walking backwards left hook. That's such a deadly move cuz he's out of harms way while he's delivering that KO shot to Mir's dome. 

It won't be a knock out, but a follow up barrage on the ground leaving Mir faced down permanantly.


----------



## Icemanforever (Oct 5, 2010)

JDS - KO/TKO - rd 1:11


----------



## sickcat (Apr 22, 2007)

JDS
TKO
2min left in the 2nd round


----------



## Paetheon (Nov 22, 2009)

Dos Santos KO :45 Round 1


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

JDS by KO in R1 at 3:58 seconds of the round.


----------



## Jags (Aug 7, 2010)

Jds - R1 - Tko - 2.60


----------



## seed60 (Jul 10, 2010)

Jds Tko R2 2:11


----------



## ninja69 (Sep 23, 2007)

JDS (T)ko round 1 2:33


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

JDS Tko/Ko 3:21 of Rnd 1


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

JDS tko 0:37 1st round


----------



## SerJ (Sep 17, 2009)

JDS. Round 2. KO. 2:35 of round.


----------



## flashbang (May 4, 2010)

Jds, Rd2, Tko


----------



## Vale_Tudo (Nov 18, 2007)

Jds, Ko, Round 2, 1:34


----------



## dAMIAn78 (Nov 16, 2006)

JDS KO, Rd 1 2:36


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Welcome back:thumb02:


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

JDS - R1 3:36 in.


----------



## CROzoky (May 26, 2012)

this is eas fight for frank.why?he is huge underdog,just huge fans give him chance(me,and JDS have big presure on him self so my prediction go now

frank mir
3rd round
submision
2 min left on clock


----------



## Jeter Sucks (Jul 9, 2009)

JDS KO Round 2 - 2:38


----------



## Ryan1522 (Oct 31, 2006)

Jds Tko Rd 2 1:57


----------



## Abrissbirne (Jul 4, 2010)

Mir Submission Second Round 3.22m


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

Mir sub 3rd 2 min was gunna go for tko but think mir will be almost guna tko him the switch to a sub, was also gunna go for the second round but the member above me chose that round and there are few of us thinking mir will win so i let him have that round lol


----------



## SerJ (Sep 17, 2009)

Ryan1522 said:


> Jds Tko Rd 2 1:57


Missed it by a second!


----------



## Ryan1522 (Oct 31, 2006)

SerJ said:


> Missed it by a second!


Yes, yes I did. Perhaps that warrants some reward lol


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

The weather is glorious, so I'll pay these out later/tomorrow.

Yeah, you'll get something Ryan


----------



## Purgetheweak (Apr 23, 2012)

So how does this work? Cause I got the fighter, method, and round correct. Didn't get the time though, does the payout only go to the user who got closest?


----------



## SerJ (Sep 17, 2009)

Purgetheweak said:


> So how does this work? Cause I got the fighter, method, and round correct. Didn't get the time though, does the payout only go to the user who got closest?


Wondering the same thing. Could be he hasn't finished paying everyone off yet as there were a ton of winners in this pick contest.


----------



## Big_Charm (Jan 7, 2011)

Same thing here, wondering the payout...?


----------



## kney (Jan 16, 2012)

The payout will happen, sometimes it just takes longer (I think because of the ton of winners  lol)

@Purgetheweak



> Correctly predicting the following gains you 250,000 credits.
> 
> Fighter
> Round
> ...


So basically, this means:
If you predict the fighter, method and round correct you'll get 250,000 for each correct prediction (so, in your case 750,000 credits). If you had a correct time also, you would've gotten 30,000,000 credits.


----------



## Vale_Tudo (Nov 18, 2007)

Did i get left out or has credits not been payed out yet?


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Yeah my prediction was spot on, winner, method, round, I need more credits to bet with.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Junior dos Santos - KO(Punches) - Round 1 - 3:55





AlphaDawg said:


> Junior Dos Santos 1st Round KO 2:24





Purgetheweak said:


> *Junior Dos Santos - TKO @ 1:10 of Round 2*





John8204 said:


> Jds Ko Rd 1 2:12





Rauno said:


> JDS-TKO-1st
> 
> I need the credits.





rul3z said:


> JDS by ((T)KO
> 
> 
> MISTAKE here is that Mir thinks JDS will enter with the broken arm issue of Nogeira!
> ...





ProdigyPenn said:


> JDS via KO.
> 
> Round 1, 4.40 left on the clock.





Hammerlock2.0 said:


> _JDS via technical submission (kimura) in round 1, 3:38._
> 
> By the way, it's awesome you're doing these. Makes placing vBookie bets so much more fun for me because I like to place some very unlikely bets. :thumb02:





kney said:


> Junior Dos Santos - (T)KO @ 2:34 of Round 1





Warnerve said:


> jds tko rd 1 2 min left in round





Abrissbirne said:


> JDS 1st Round TKO 3,22m in the Round.





OHKO said:


> Junior Dos Santos - TKO - Round 1 - 3:26





Grotty said:


> *Winner - Junior dos Santos
> Round - 2, Time 2:37 left on the clock.*
> Method- KO via uppercuts when pinned against cage.





jmsu1 said:


> winner JDS via strikes rnd 1 4.40 ( 20 sec remaining rnd 1 )





AJClark said:


> *JDS (T)KO RD.2 0:33 secs (4:27 remaining)
> *
> I think he hurts Mir at the end of the 1st, Mir barely survives and gets finished quick in the 2nd





HitOrGetHit said:


> JDS TKO Rd. 1





Ruckus said:


> Cigano, KO, 3:21 on the clock





TheReturn said:


> Jds ko/tko round 1 1:36





Couchwarrior said:


> *Dos Santos TKO 1:31 into rd 2*





Sports_Nerd said:


> JDS TKO(Punches) rd 3. around 3:00.





Jumanji said:


> JDS TKO 3:36 left on the clock.





Alessia said:


> JDS - R1 - (T)KO - 3:23 Left on the clock.





Cerroney! said:


> JDS - Round 1 - TKO - 2:20.





orangekoolaid said:


> JDS - T(KO) - Round 1 - 2:30





otronegro said:


> JDS - RD1 - TKO - 1min left





Term said:


> Junior dos Santos - KO- Round 1 - 2:11





Canadian Psycho said:


> JDS by TKO in the 1st round... let's call it 2:35.





xxpillowxxjp said:


> jds tko 4:10 of round one





"El Guapo" said:


> Junior Dos Santos KO - Round 1 - 0.42





lolwut said:


> *jds. ko. round 2. im thinking mir has the brains to stay out of danger the first round.*





rallyman said:


> JDS rd1 TKO 3.27 into the round





Soojooko said:


> JDS via clean KO exactly one minute into the fight.





St.Paul Guy said:


> _JDS via UD
> 
> :cheeky4:_





kickstar said:


> Junior Dos Santos 1st Round TKO 3:44





ExtremeMan said:


> JDS - KO - Round 1 - 1:30





suniis said:


> JDS - R1 - KO - 1:58 into the round





Dtwizzy2k5 said:


> JDS via TKO 4:12 into round 1.





Aiken said:


> JDS TKO 4:45 into the 1st





OwnOrBeOwned said:


> Dos Santos via (T)KO, 2.33 into the first round.





No_Mercy said:


> JDS via TKO R1 within the first two minutes.





slapstick said:


> JDS - R3 - KO - 1:57 into the round





smokelaw1 said:


> JDS Rd 1 (T)KO 3:51 into the round.
> 
> THANKS!!!





Vale_Tudo said:


> JDS
> by
> TKO
> in
> ...





Baby Jay D. said:


> JDS KO Round 1 1:25





Ape City said:


> JDS TKO Round 1 at 3:50 seconds into the round.
> 
> Really not sure what Mir is going to do his striking is slower and less technical, and his takedowns are not exactly world renowned. I think Mir is gonna try and throw bombs in round 1 and he is gonna get caught.





nyc05 said:


> JDS, KO/TKO, 2:05 of Round 1.





mo25 said:


> JDS - R1 - KO - 0:57 into the round





edlavis88 said:


> *JDS, Round 2, KO*





Big_Charm said:


> JDS TKO Rd 1 2:18





Rob$$oN said:


> *JDS-KO-2nd round- 4:12*





Andrus said:


> *Junior Dos Santos, KO, 2nd round 2:24*





Mike28 said:


> JDS, TKO, 3:18 remaining in the first round





Bknmax said:


> JDS - KO - Round 1 - 0:46





Leakler said:


> *JDS KO 2.04 round 2.*





K1OK said:


> *Junior round 2
> TKO
> 2.37*





atm1982 said:


> Junior Dos Santos TKO Round 1 2.53min





gazh said:


> *JDS - KO - Rd2 - 1:30*





Freiermuth said:


> Declaring the winner, at 3:54 of the 1st round by TKO, Junior Dos Santos.





SM33 said:


> *JDS via (T)KO Round 2.*
> 
> Got a feeling Mir will make it to the second after a rough first round, no chance does he see a third.





guam68 said:


> JDS by 1st round KO at 3:48





No_Mercy said:


> Round 1 - JDS by Technical Knock Out - 1:03. This fight ends when JDS decides to engage and land his strikes.
> 
> Cigano will do his patented "I will bury you into ground finger gesture."
> 
> ...





Icemanforever said:


> JDS - KO/TKO - rd 1:11





sickcat said:


> JDS
> *TKO
> 2min left in the 2nd round*





Paetheon said:


> Dos Santos KO :45 Round 1





MagiK11 said:


> JDS by KO in R1 at 3:58 seconds of the round.





Jags said:


> Jds - R1 - Tko - 2.60





seed60 said:


> *Jds Tko R2 2:11*





ninja69 said:


> JDS (T)ko round 1 2:33





Life B Ez said:


> JDS Tko/Ko 3:21 of Rnd 1





xeberus said:


> JDS tko 0:37 1st round





SerJ said:


> *JDS. Round 2. KO. 2:35 of round*.





flashbang said:


> *Jds, Rd2, Tko*





Vale_Tudo said:


> *Jds, Ko, Round 2, 1:34*





dAMIAn78 said:


> JDS KO, Rd 1 2:36





boatoar said:


> JDS - R1 3:36 in.





Jeter Sucks said:


> *JDS KO Round 2 - 2:38*





Ryan1522 said:


> *Jds Tko Rd 2 1:57*


Yikes....

250,000(JDS) X 77
250,000 (RD) X 20
250,000 (TKO/KO) X 75

43,000,000


----------



## SerJ (Sep 17, 2009)

Good thing I'm not the only one that hasn't been paid. Must be patient. Lots of winners and maybe the boss man is busy. No worries, I'm sure we will get the creds eventually.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

I've been *very* busy sorry guys. I'm paying everything out within the next hour


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

All paid out. 

Now... Ryan missed this by a second, however, he didn't specify 1:57 INTO the round, or 1:57 left on the clock. I'll add into the rules for the next one to specify which, OR only post the time the clock shows when the fight ends to make this simpler.

30mil would of gone to a picture perfect prediction, and I'm giving Ryan the benefit of the doubt here and as he was closest, missing only by a second, he gains an extra (on top of the 750k he's won) 10 Million.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

Sweet, didn't even realize I was one of the winners.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

The majority of people 'won'  Even people who picked 'Frank Mir, Sub, R2' won 250k due to picking round 2. That's how it works  Muchos moneys.


----------



## Ryan1522 (Oct 31, 2006)

K R Y said:


> All paid out.
> 
> Now... Ryan missed this by a second, however, he didn't specify 1:57 INTO the round, or 1:57 left on the clock. I'll add into the rules for the next one to specify which, OR only post the time the clock shows when the fight ends to make this simpler.
> 
> 30mil would of gone to a picture perfect prediction, and I'm giving Ryan the benefit of the doubt here and as he was closest, missing only by a second, he gains an extra (on top of the 750k he's won) 10 Million.


Thanks KRY for honouring it and be so generous:thumb02: even though I didn't get it right on. Making a mental note of the rule for next time.


----------

